# DAM Quick Finessa de Luxe Serie



## Hecht100+ (30. Oktober 2022)

Die DAM Quick Finessa de Luxe Serie bestand aus den Rollen 220P, 330P, 440P und 550P.
Diese Serie wurde ab dem Jahre 1978 gebaut. Sie ist anscheinend der letzte Versuch der DAM gewesen, noch einmal die innenliegende Spule zu etablieren. Für diese Serie wurde eine dreijährige Vollgarantie auf 100% einwandfreie Funktion sowie eine lebenslange Garantie auf Material oder Fabrikationsfehler gegeben.

Die drei kleinsten Rollen dieser Serie haben einen Druckknopfverschluß der Spule, alle Rollen haben ein spezielles Kurbelanklappsystem, eine Rücklaufsperre, die vor dem Getriebe einrastet, eine verstellung des Spulenwickelpunktes sowie eine großflächige Bremse. Das Gehäuse besteht aus Aluminium, die Spulen aus Kunststoff. Das Getriebe ist ein gefrästes Schneckenradgetriebe mit einem Kugellager unter dem Rotor. Der Kurbelgriff ist beidseitig umbaubar.

Daten der Rollen:


ModellÜbersetzungSchnureinzugGewichtSchnurfassung220P1:5,00700mm340gr100mtr/0,40mm330P1:4,25680mm400gr100mtr/0,50mm440P1:4,25780mm410gr100mtr/0,60mm550P1:4,00860mm610gr110mtr/0,70mm
(Angaben aus dem DAM-Katalog von 1982)

Der Preis betrug im Katalog 1982 zwischen 114,00 bis 149,00 DM, damit war sie etwas günstiger als die 1001-5001 Serie, die zwischen 119,00 und 174,00 DM lag. Die im gleichen Katalog auch vorhandene Quick Finessa 111 - 444 XL-Serie lag preislich zwischen 89,50 und 109,50 DM.

Vom Aussehen her ist die Gehäuseform die der Finessa N-Serie sehr ähnlich, außer dem Rücklaufsperrenhebel und der Griffverstellung, die ist identisch mit der 1001-5001-Serie.
Als optische Besonderheit hat der Rotor von außen ein weiß-schwarzes umlaufendes Band bekommen, das an Stroboskopband eines Schalplattenspielers erinnert.

Die Bremsscheiben sind oben bei allen Spulen gleich groß, von unten hat die 220P eine kleinere Bremsscheibe sowie die 550P eine Korkscheibe unten bekommen.






Bremse der 220P






Bremse der 330P









Bremse der 550P, auf der Unterseite der Spule ist bei diesem Modell eine Korkscheibe verbaut. 








Modell 220P, der Griff gehört zu einem anderen Modell und ist nicht der Originale. 









Modell 330P, auf der Spule die Verkleinerung der Schnurfassung











Modell 550P






Hier noch mal die Bremsen der verschiedenen Rollen, 550P (oben), 330P (mitte) und 220P (unten). Die 440 P fehlt mir noch.


----------



## AbuMitchell (5. November 2022)

A small addition to this wonderful post - a 1979 catalog page:


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. November 2022)

In der Bucht wird grad eine angeboten, sogar mit Originalkarton und Gebrauchsanweisung....


----------

